# Sally Hansen Big Polish Guards Cuticle Protectors



## Dawn (Jan 18, 2018)

*SALLY HANSEN BIG POLISH GUARDS CUTICLE PROTECTORS ($5.99)*

Polish slip-ups can happen but not with the *Sally Hansen Big Polish Guards Cuticle Protectors*. They’re the newest innovation in at-home manicures. Just wrap your cuticles, paint on color and then peel away any mishaps. This means each hand (yes, both) will get the same, flawless results. It’s really that simple. *Big Polish Guards Cuticle Protectors *give you the freedom to paint your nails at home, mess-free.

*Sally Hansen Big Polish Guards Cuticle Protectors *slip on so you can paint your nails then peel away any mistakes. Find the super-flex guard that fits your nails to create a barrier and ensure a flawless polish line, every time.
*Formula & Benefits:* Provides a perfect manicure for both hands, Salon precision at home, Super-flex guards that fit all nail shapes, No mess, no fuss, no polish clean up.


----------

